# C et C++ > C > Livres >  un livre est-il utile ?

## fderty

salut, je possede les bases en C, j'ai pour l'instant appris uniquement avec des cours de programmation c  (sur le site) et je voudrai savoir si un livre serait utile

auquel cas lequel, et sinon comment poursuivre mon aprentissage ?

----------


## la_tupac

Salut mon avis est que les sites (surtout developpez.com) sont bien plus pdagogues qu'un simple bouquin. Mais le rel apprentissage viens d'un prof. rien ne remplacera a.

a+

----------


## GanYoshi

> Salut mon avis est que les sites (surtout developpez.com) sont bien plus pdagogues qu'un simple bouquin. Mais le rel apprentissage viens d'un prof. rien ne remplacera a.


Je pense exactement le contraire !

Un bon bouquin est bien plus pdagogue que quelques tutoriels mis bout  bout, et un bon bouquin peut aussi largement se substituer  un prof.

Les avantage du bouquin sur le prof : 
Avec un bouquin tu vas  ton rythme (alors que lorsque tu dcroche d'un cours tu perd l'information). 

Les avantage d'un bon bouquin sur les site web : 
Ds le dbut, le minimum de connaissances requis est clairement voqu
Apprentissage suivis tout au long du livre
Des lectures recommands  la fin du livre, en fonction du niveau acquis
Tu peux le lire partout (lit, mtro, bus, toilettes  ::ccool:: )

Ceci dit, pour trouver un bon bouquin en C, regarde sur cette page : 
http://c.developpez.com/livres/

Bon courage  ::ccool::

----------


## fderty

donc sachant que j'ai dja les bases du C, Langage C norme ANSI   Brian W. Kernighan, Dennis M. Ritchie  est ce qu'il me faut ?

----------


## lebaba

je crois que oui. aprs un tour de quelques tutos sur le net il serait interessant de passer  la lecture d'un bouquin histoire de tout coller (les tutos ne sont pas aussi complets)

----------


## lpierard

Perso, j'ai appris le C avec le K&R.

Comme c'est le premier, il peut paraitre  beaucoup comme LE livre de rfrence. Il contient LES bases.
Son utilit immdiate dpendra du delta entre celles-ci et TES bases.

Il me semble que les organismes normatifs (ANSI et autres) ont pass le C  leur moulinette. Peut-tre que de bons bouquins ont t dits en consquence.

Des ouvrages plus cibls en fonction de ce que tu veux faire sont peut-tre a envisager ... ( algo, structure de donnes, domaine technique particulier ...).

Lorsque neuf, ce type d'ouvrage est gnralement assez couteux, il s'agit donc de bien dfinir son besoin, pour conomiser finance et temps de lecture.

----------


## Mdinoc

Tu parles du vieux K&R avec ses dclarations de fonction qui ne sont plus supportes par les compilos modernes, ou du K&R 2 adapt au C ANSI et muni d'un errata?

----------


## fderty

moi je parlait de celui a la norme ANSI

j'aimerai aprofondir les bases avant d'aller plus loin

a terme je voudrai faire surtout de la 3D mais aussi un peu tout et n'importe quoi

----------

